# Condensador en una conexión de parlantes



## 2ael (Jul 25, 2011)

Encontre un condensador electrolítico en una conexión paralelo de parlantes 8 ohm... Si realizo una conexión de parlantes en paralelo de cualquier valor siempre tiene que ir el condensador...??? Y basado en que cálculo va el valor del condensador...??? Que sucede si conecto un paralelo entre parlantes de 8 y 4 ohm...??? Contesten por favor...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 25, 2011)

Buenas.
A ver.... como explicarte, vayamos una por una.
Lo que vos ves como capacitador, actua como divisor de frecuencia, es decir deja pasar solamente cierto rango de frecuencia >3khz. Mas que nada estos se usan cuando se hacen bafles de 2 o 3 vias, los cuales constan de bajos "woofer", medios "midrange" y tweeter "agudos".
Luego a tu pregunta sobre la impedancia de los parlantes el resultado final (en Ohms) seria R1XR2/R1+R2. 

Ej: si tenemos un parlante de 8 y 4 ohms, y lo conectamos en paralelo, daria un resultado de:
8X4/8+4=2.67 Ohms

Espero que me hayas entendido y bienvenido al foro


----------



## pandacba (Jul 25, 2011)

Antes de empezar con ese tipo de proezas que para lo único que sirven es destruir equipos.

Primero deberias informarte que es un amplificador y como trabaja, antes de somertlo a brutales torturas.

Todos los equipos del mundo se diseñan,  en el diseño se establecen premisas, como la potencia y el tipo de parlante que llevara, 

Para una potencia dada se necesita determinada tensión de fuente, y se determina el tipo de parlante, si sera de 8ohms o 4 ohms

El fabricante especifica siemrpe la impedancia, para que no venga alguien que se crea genio y empiece a colgar parlantes a lo loco.

Los equipos se proveen con los parlantes adecuados para su correcto funcionamiento.

Solo la torpeza de los usuarios por no leer y no interiorizarse terminan destruyendo los equipos.....


En tu equipo  y en la documentación que lo acompaña dice de que potencia e impedancia deben ser los parlantes que se le conectan, si te dice 8 ohms no preguntes que pass si ..... pone 8 ohms,  si te dice 4 pone 4 y no preguntes que pasa si pongo......

Esto es muy simple

De otra manera empezaras a sentir un fuerte y penetrante olor a quemado......


----------

